# While we're waiting...



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Of course, we're all waiting to learn the outcome of the waterfowl opener and presevation strategy.

While they are still sorting out the mess, now would be a great time to send another letter to Hoeven and Hildebrand - they are the executives who will be making the executive decision. The legislative issue is later, but will be greatly affected by wat happens now. Word is the meetings will be next week, so now is a perfect time!

Remember that these folks don't get a lot of letters from us - the quiet majority. Keep it short and simple (only a sentence or two or three):

What you want:
- preserve quality hunting in the state and stop commercialization of ND hunting - stewardship, not proprietorship.

What he needs to do:
- listen to the biologists at ND G&F
- limit non-resident hunters according to plans the biologists favor
- don't put a small number of financial interests before the resource and all the citizens of the state.

Send it by mail, or by email. You know they are hearing from those with a commercial interest constantly. You, as typical resident, should stand out. It is worth the small effort.

MRN
**************************

Governor John Hoeven
600 E. Boulevard Ave.
Bismarck, ND 58505-0001

[email protected]

Dean Hildebrand
100 N. Bismarck Expressway
Bismarck, ND 58501-5095

[email protected]


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Good suggestions MRN...I just sent emails


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I just sent mine out. Thanks for the reminder. :beer:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Great, I sent paper, but a buddy sent emails and got prompt replies.
Did you get the same?

MRN

*************
From: Hildebrand, Dean C. [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Friday, May 31, 2002 1:40 PM
Cc: Hoeven, John H.
Subject: RE: Waterfowl Season caps

Thanks for your note pertaining to waterfowl hunting. Rest assured we will take into consideration all aspects of this important issue.

Have a good summer.

Sincerely,

Dean

********
-----Original Message-----
From: Rauschenberger, Ron W.
Sent: Friday, May 31, 2002 2:32 PM
To: -Info-Governor's Office
Subject: RE: Waterfowl Season caps

I appreciate your valuable input. The State Game & Fish Department is compiling input from our last meetings and we will be moving forward soon. We are working to find a balance for this year and the Legislative Branch will be working on these issues also in the next session.

Thanks again for your input.

Ron Rauschenberger
Governor's Policy Advisor


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

I e-mailed them both along with the hotel owner of the place I stay in the fall.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I recieved a reply from Mr. Hildebrand today,thanking me for writing.He said the decisions will be made by the end of this week.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nothing from either on my end... :-?


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Since I was unable to attend the meeting in Fargo on the 20th I completed the Questionaire and sent it to all the waterfowl biologists from the NDGF and Dean Hildebrand. The major input I provided was as follows:

Of all the concepts for future mgmt. of waterfowl hunter numbers, I like the Hunter Pressure Concept the best. I think another good element to add to the formula is the number of acres of public hunting land available in the waterfowl zone(s). As the number of public hunting land increases the number of non-resident hunters could increase as well. This would be a good incentive to get both resident and non-resident hunters to focus and work together on expanding public hunting opportunities like is already being discussed with the PLOTS program.

Several of the concepts use the mid-May ND breeding duck survey or wetland counts (Wet, Moderate or Dry) as one of the criteria to determining that years limits. With waterfowl being migratory this criteria should also look at breeding conditions in the Canadian provinces that normally provide opportunity/migration through ND as well, which would make this criteria more accurate.

We also need more control and tracking of waterfowl guides and outfitters in order to determine what effect they are having on the land access side of things.


----------

